# Headaches???



## gaz127 (Apr 2, 2017)

With dealing with persistent derealization and depersonalization, does anyone else experience any type of headaches, migraines, or short "head aches"/pressure?


----------



## Vincentv (Dec 19, 2016)

My short version... these 'headaches' are cause by using your mind to much... if you have the feeling that you are in your mind all day long, then you are are ovelorloading your brain with thoughts and worries.. and naturally that causus a headache.. a headache that you feel as is your brain is in in tight space or or robe is tight around your forehead with almost no space left so to speak. So like you say it's some sort of pressure, but it's not a real migraine, it's just that your mind is working overtime and that is normal for dp-ers. But it cannot fysically hurt your brain except that it makes your brain brain feel like it's burning or like it's being strained. But again no worries, it's normal for people with dp.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I constantly, constantly feel pressure in my head, and headaches.


----------



## Cassiekiyomi (Jun 17, 2013)

i actually have severe migraines which sometimes worsens my dp/dr. I get to the point where I lose vision on one eye, and I start to throw up etc. I do believe its from how dp/dr causes you to think waaaayyy more than youre supposed to and causes stress to rocket, thus causing more anxiety.


----------



## MusicaElectronica (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes,I often get some kind of migraines,feels like knifes in forhead. Also head pressure with blocked ears


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

When my dp, came on, I could feel like "air currents" in my head. It was horrible. It was so painful. They were like headaches that were travelling across the surface of my head. I didn't know something like that could exist.

I don't know a way to counter it other than probably lowering stress and anxiety. To be safe, I took some ibuprofen and a benzo. Daily though I take anti-oxidants. Our brains are going through so much stress, I would probably do the same.


----------



## Vincentv (Dec 19, 2016)

We are able to to do only only one thing at a time. Either we can THINK or it we can FEEL. We cannot do these two things fully 100 percent combined. In a way this is 'yin' and 'yang'. That unability to feel and think 100 percent both at thesame time is human nature. It makes sense. For example people who work in IT are under stress a lot and in their minds work overtime, and a lot and people who work in the social area are into feeling and intuition a lot and don't have these typical mind-related problems a lot like IT-people. Now, knowing that, imagine a dp-er who (in the past) has become so scared of fears and feelings and decides to avoid all that and and up going from 'yin' to 'yang' (meaning to avoid feeling and go into mind (or 'yang' instead). And being fully into mind... lets just suppose we gone down that road.. how much capability would that person still have to 'feel' if that person would be 'into mind' alll day long? None ofcourse, because these areas are totally opposites. Like yin and yen.

So logically it is that we dp-ers don't feel and miss that sense in our life and can't function without the right mix. The secret is to not go all the way into our mind, because by doing so we rule out any possibility of feeling! 

And the problems causes by this living without the sense of feeling or intuition would be endless!


----------

